# Mi Rachito on Alum Rock Show & Shine San Jo



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)

:biggrin:  What's up hente. In case you don't know EVERY WEDNEDAY @ 5pm till 9pm we all meet up just to kick it and chop it up. We have on adverage about 10 to 15 cars that are regulars, but it's summer hente, break up the week , wash that lowrider and bring it out and hang with us. Calling all Clubs lets support this WEDNESDAY tradition. Many people pull over to see the rides, with your support we can make this a great mid week event. SHOW and SHINE.







:thumbsup:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by UNIQUES77_@Aug 12 2009, 10:50 PM~14753746
> *:biggrin:   What's up hente. In case you don't know EVERY WEDNEDAY @ 5pm till 9pm we all meet up just to kick it and chop it up. We have on adverage about 10 to 15 cars that are regulars, but it's summer hente, break up the week , wash that lowrider and bring it out and hang with us. Calling all Clubs lets support this WEDNESDAY tradition. Many people pull over to see the rides, with your support we can make this a great mid week event. SHOW and SHINE.
> 
> 
> ...


good luck on your event!!!! little too far for us or we would be there!!! :biggrin:


----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)

It would be firme to have your Club show up one day, keep it in mind bro. EXCANDALOW is always welcome. The nights are getting better, and this event every WEDNESDAY really breaks up the week. Later Brother. :biggrin:


----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)

All SOLO riders, wash them up, shine them up and take a cruise and join us. Mi Rachito has some great Taquitos, come grab some comida and enjoy the evening. EVERY WEDNESDAY @5PM to 9PM. Hope to see you there.


----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)

What's up Tommy? I never really go there, but I did today, so did Jimmy. I only stayed for about 1/2 hour so I guess I missed you. Maybe next time bro.


----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)

Sorry I missd you Bro. I kicked it with Jimmy and the other homies. Keep it in mind Bro every wednesday. I've been going every week. Hope to see you out there with us. I need to see that BURB again brother. Bad ass for days Bro. :biggrin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)




----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)

:biggrin: Bring your rides out Brother. We need some Clubs to Rep San Jo. The nights are sweet to break up that week. The more the better for Shoooooooooooo


----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)

TTT


----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)

TTT


----------



## 1WIKD79 (Apr 15, 2009)

ttt :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by UNIQUES77_@Aug 12 2009, 10:49 PM~14754239
> *:biggrin:  Bring your rides out Brother. We need some Clubs to Rep San Jo. The nights are sweet to break up that week. The more the better for Shoooooooooooo
> *


YOU PUT THAT "UNIQUES" PLAQUE BACK ON YOUR RIDE TOMMY AND I WILL BE THERE EVERY WEDNESDAY NIGHT CARNAL


----------



## Beer Run Bobby (Aug 12, 2009)

Please get in contact with me! 

myspace.com/brboldies 

Let's plug away this Saturday on my show!

I never charge the lowrider community for any advertising!

It would be great to have you in the studio this Saturday.......


Beer Run Bobby


----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)

:biggrin: Beer run Booby, thanks for your offer. It would be great if you can do the honors for us. I work on Saturdays Bro. I don't think I can make it, but that's hella Kool of you to offer up to have me. I will see what I can do, but my schedule on the weekend gets kinda of crazy. If you can help us out we would really apprecaite it. Thanks Tommy :biggrin:


----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)

TTT


----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)

TTT


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Beer Run Bobby_@Aug 13 2009, 07:15 PM~14762972
> *Please get in contact with me!
> 
> myspace.com/brboldies
> ...


----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)

TTT


----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)

TTT


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

SOUNDS GOOD IM GONA HAVE TO STOP BY WITH THE CLUB


----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)

Kool Bro - Come break up the week, and kick it.


----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)

TTT


----------



## 408 certified (Nov 7, 2008)




----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)

TTT Today is Wednesday, clean them rides, and come and join us. See you there, break up that week.


----------



## Capital City Ent. (Apr 28, 2009)




----------



## rhr26 (Mar 3, 2006)

Just got back from chillin at this get together!!!


----------



## rhr26 (Mar 3, 2006)

Few more!!


----------



## rhr26 (Mar 3, 2006)




----------



## rhr26 (Mar 3, 2006)




----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

nice turn out


----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)

Thanks Robert from Thee Indvisuals CC, for taking pictures to share with all our homies. Thanks to UCE CC for attending with the most members, Thanks to The Dukes, Road Oldies, New Clasics, 408 Riders, Uniques, Eastside Riders all Solo Riders and friends. I met a lot of kool Hente, it was cool Chopping it up with all of you. Please tell all your Carnals, and let's make every Wednesday a great turn out like this week. 34 cars in all showed up to chill with us. With your continued support we can make it even bigger. :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 408 certified (Nov 7, 2008)

Hell yea it was a good turnout and good spot to chill. hope next week it gets better.


----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)

Thanks also to the Caddy Club that rolled through. Hope to see you again next week, along with all your friends. With all your help we can make this show and shine bigger and bigger. Alot of firme rides, and good people.


----------



## rhr26 (Mar 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by UNIQUES77_@Aug 20 2009, 12:13 AM~14824400
> * Thanks Robert from  Indviduals  CC, for taking pictures to share with all our homies. Thanks to UCE CC for attending with the most members, Thanks to The Dukes, Road Oldies, New Clasics, 408 Riders, Uniques, Eastside Riders all Solo Riders and friends. I met a lot of kool Hente, it was cool Chopping it up with all of you. Please tell all your Carnals, and let's make every Wednesday a great turn out like this week. 34 cars in all showed up to chill with us.  With your continued support we can make it even bigger.  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



Nice turn out, cool kickin it with everyone!! Im calling on all the lowrider bike builders to bring there bikes out,Lets see how many bikes we can get out there!!


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rhr26_@Aug 19 2009, 07:36 PM~14822628
> *Just got back from chillin at this get together!!!
> 
> 
> ...


NICE TURN OUT, LA SAN JO FAMILIA  :biggrin:  :thumbsup: uffin: :h5: :yes:


----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)

:biggrin: Cool ( CALLING ALL BIKE CLUBS ) Your also invited every Wednesday.


----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)

TTT


----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)




----------



## rhr26 (Mar 3, 2006)




----------



## 59drop (Jul 12, 2004)




----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)

TTT


----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)




----------



## Outlaw66 (Mar 23, 2009)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## rhr26 (Mar 3, 2006)




----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)




----------



## 59drop (Jul 12, 2004)




----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)

hno: :wow:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

kool get together ....few camera phone pics


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)

Hope to see you guys again this week. When you all rolled in, that was cool. Shoooooooooooooow


----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)

Tomorrow I hope to see all solo riders, and CC again. Come break up the week. Hell yeah it's on. hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)




----------



## rhr26 (Mar 3, 2006)

:h5:


----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)

Calling all SOLO riders, Car Clubs, Bike Clubs, all lowriders, or any bad ass ride or project car. Your all welcome to join us. See you all there.


----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)

TTT


----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)

TTT


----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)

:biggrin: Today is the day. Hope to see you all out there. 5pm-9pm


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

how was it yesterday????


----------



## rhr26 (Mar 3, 2006)

It was cool!!! Wheres the pics? :biggrin:


----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)

:biggrin: Sorry Bro for the delay. Here are the Photos from a record breaking evening. Thanks to everyone who attended, we set a record of 46 cars. Big props to all Car Clubs, and solo riders who attended. Thanks Robert for your clubs support as well. Enjoy the pictures. :biggrin:


----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)




----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)




----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)




----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)




----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)




----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)




----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)




----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)




----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)




----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)




----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)




----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)




----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)




----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)




----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)




----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)




----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)




----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)




----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)




----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)




----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)




----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)




----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)




----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)




----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)




----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)




----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)




----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)




----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)




----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)




----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)




----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)




----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)




----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)




----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)




----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)




----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)




----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)




----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)

Pictures don't do this ride justice. This ride is bad ass KILLER


----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)

Pictures don't do this ride justice. This ride is bad ass KILLER


----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)




----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)




----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)

That's all the pictures I have. I hope to see more clubs reppin San Jo next week. Thanks again to all that attended, and there friends and family. It was cool choppin it up with a lot of you. Tell a friend, and let's break the attendance car record next week. Shoooooooooooooooooooooooow..

For all of you who don't know, The Dukes and Viejitos are having a show and Shine this Firday at Mi Rachito. All who attended this Wednesday, keep those rides clean, and let's all show them support this Friday. Sweeeeet. :biggrin:


----------



## 59drop (Jul 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by UNIQUES77_@Aug 27 2009, 11:52 PM~14906154
> *That's all the pictures I have. I hope to see more clubs reppin San Jo next week. Thanks again to all that attended, and there friends and family.  It was cool choppin it up with a lot of you. Tell a friend, and let's break the attendance car record next week. Shoooooooooooooooooooooooow..
> 
> For all of you who don't know, The Dukes and Viejitos are having a show and Shine this Firday at Mi Rachito. All who attended this Wednesday, keep those rides clean, and let's all show them support this Friday.  Sweeeeet.  :biggrin:
> *


GOOD PICS TOMMY :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## rhr26 (Mar 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by UNIQUES77_@Aug 27 2009, 11:36 PM~14905559
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Nice pics its cool kickin it with everyone, no drama, no issues, cops dont bother us, restaraunt is cool!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by UNIQUES77_@Aug 28 2009, 12:28 AM~14905989
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by UNIQUES77+Aug 28 2009, 12:40 AM~14906078-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Didnt make it Wed but was there Fri night and it was packed! Atmosphere was great, music, people :thumbsup: Even got to sell a visor I happened to have with me. :biggrin: 
Only problem was not enough lighting once the sun went down..which was when I got there. Got to see people I hadn't seen in a while. Anyone have pictures? I couldnt get any, too dark. 
Anyone know if this is a continuing event? Would be great if it was.


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

friday was cool. too bad a lot of people went straight home after.


----------



## IlegalRegal (Sep 12, 2007)

im a solo rider dont realy know anybody out in san jo but ill try to make it. :biggrin:


----------



## 59drop (Jul 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by IlegalRegal_@Aug 31 2009, 02:07 PM~14937500
> *im a solo rider dont realy know anybody out in san jo but ill try to make it. :biggrin:
> *


COME OUT AND KICK IT BRO :thumbsup: THE CROWD IS COOL...NO DRAMA OR ATTITUDE


----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)

Ilegalregal - Come kick it with us Bro, we will introduce you around. It's all all good. Hope to see you there homie. :biggrin:


----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)

TTT


----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)

Hope to see everyone out there tomorrow.


----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)

TTT Tomorrow


----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)

ttt


----------



## djspydaz (Feb 11, 2008)

this looks good. i need to hit this up sometime and check out the san jose lowrider scene.

i'm actually from san diego but currently living in san jose cause of work. plus this place is very close to where i live now. i'll try to come out tomorrow...if not, some other wednesday for sure.


----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)

Kool bro, your always welcome.


----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)

TODAYS THE DAY, HOPE YOU ALL CAN MAKE IT


----------



## IlegalRegal (Sep 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by UNIQUES77_@Sep 1 2009, 09:09 AM~14946727
> *Ilegalregal - Come kick it with us Bro, we will introduce you around. It's all all good. Hope to see you there homie.  :biggrin:
> *


kool ill be out there


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 59drop_@Aug 31 2009, 02:24 PM~14937699
> *COME OUT AND KICK IT BRO :thumbsup: THE CROWD IS COOL...NO DRAMA OR ATTITUDE
> *


x2


----------



## rhr26 (Mar 3, 2006)

:h5:


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by UNIQUES77+Aug 27 2009, 11:30 PM~14906000-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Im glad to see my cc out there w/out me. Even fuckin Pinky was there lol. I hope to see ya all this weekend :biggrin: one luv homies.


----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)

Kurt - It was nice chopping it up with you Bro. Hope to see you again next week.


----------



## djspydaz (Feb 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by UNIQUES77_@Sep 2 2009, 09:04 PM~14966229
> *Kurt - It was nice chopping it up with you Bro. Hope to see you again next week.
> *


sup tommy....yea, it was real nice meeting you and kickin' it for a while tonight. met alot of real chill people. thanks for the hospitality and welcomes. i'll be out there again for sure next wednesday. imma come out earlier too.


----------



## djspydaz (Feb 11, 2008)

nice to meet some of you other guys and car club members. met a few heads from unique cc and dukes cc.....

tommy, bobby, dave.....man, too many other names and faces i can't remember...sorry!! 

hope to see more car clubs and meet more members next week


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by djspydaz_@Sep 2 2009, 09:18 PM~14966371
> *nice to meet some of you other guys and car club members.  met a few heads from unique cc and dukes cc.....
> 
> tommy, bobby, dave.....man, too many other names and faces i can't remember...sorry!!
> ...


DRAMA FREE, JUST LOTS OF BULLSHITTING :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 59drop (Jul 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by djspydaz_@Sep 2 2009, 10:18 PM~14966371
> *nice to meet some of you other guys and car club members.  met a few heads from unique cc and dukes cc.....
> 
> tommy, bobby, dave.....man, too many other names and faces i can't remember...sorry!!
> ...


WHAT'S UP CURT :cheesy: IT WAS COOL MEETING YOU LAST NIGHT BRO. YEAH NEXT WEEK TRY TO GET THERE A LITTLE EARLIER...YOU MIGHT CATCH A FEW MORE RIDES PLUS IT GIVES US MORE TIME TO RAP


----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)

Dave I didn't know you knew how to Rap, next week drop some Dr. Dre raps you can freestyle for us :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by UNIQUES77_@Sep 3 2009, 08:31 AM~14969244
> *Dave I didn't know you knew how to Rap, next week drop some Dr. Dre raps you can freestyle for us :biggrin:
> *


SIMON, BUT I WANT TO HEAR IT IN SPANISH. :biggrin:


----------



## BlvdBombs (Mar 23, 2009)

Great topic, it's wonderful that you are helping the two brothers keep their Show N Shine going. One of the two brothers that started the Show N Shine many years ago is not doing well. He is now out of the hospital but your prayers are badly needed.
It would be really nice if on their last Show N Shine everyone could be out there. I thinks they stop it when the time changes.




> _Originally posted by UNIQUES77_@Aug 12 2009, 11:50 PM~14753746
> *:biggrin:   What's up hente. In case you don't know EVERY WEDNEDAY @ 5pm till 9pm we all meet up just to kick it and chop it up. We have on adverage about 10 to 15 cars that are regulars, but it's summer hente, break up the week , wash that lowrider and bring it out and hang with us. Calling all Clubs lets support this WEDNESDAY tradition. Many people pull over to see the rides, with your support we can make this a great mid week event. SHOW and SHINE.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)

Good point - Lets all try to make it out to show support to the founders of this Wednesday tradition. TTT God bless, and lets wish him well.


----------



## 59drop (Jul 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by UNIQUES77+Sep 3 2009, 09:31 AM~14969244-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 I THOUGHT YOU KNEW :biggrin: BACK IN 83 ICE T BIT SOME OF MY RHYMES TOO :angry:


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Uniques83_@Sep 3 2009, 11:23 AM~14969812
> *SIMON, BUT I WANT TO HEAR IT IN SPANISH. :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## 59drop (Jul 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr. Antiguo_@Sep 3 2009, 12:47 PM~14971118
> *:roflmao:
> *


 :angry: WHY ARE YOU LAUGHING :twak: I'M BRINGING YOU TO HANDLE THE SPANISH REQUEST :biggrin:


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by 59drop_@Sep 3 2009, 01:57 PM~14971222
> *:angry: WHY ARE YOU LAUGHING :twak: I'M BRINGING YOU TO HANDLE THE SPANISH REQUEST :biggrin:
> *


I’m sure you can handle it my coconut friend.. :biggrin:


----------



## 59drop (Jul 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr. Antiguo_@Sep 3 2009, 12:59 PM~14971248
> *:biggrin:
> I’m sure you can handle it my coconut friend.. :biggrin:
> *


GRACIAS IZZY :biggrin: I'LL TRY TO REMEMBER THOSE LINES YOU TAUGHT ME :thumbsup:


----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)

Hip Hop the hibbity, to the hoppin, you don't stopa rockin to rockin to the big to the biggity beat, what you hear is not a test, i'ma rappin to the beat. 

Simi paro, paro, paro, pinche chilito paro paro, I kisses her chi chitas, her nalgitas too :biggrin: Old school Bro, bring it old school. :wow:


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 59drop_@Sep 3 2009, 02:10 PM~14971387
> *GRACIAS IZZY :biggrin: I'LL TRY TO REMEMBER THOSE LINES YOU TAUGHT ME :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)

Que paso Marcos? :biggrin:


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr. Antiguo_@Sep 3 2009, 04:07 PM~14972638
> *:biggrin:
> *


Ok Americano..


----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)

:biggrin: To the Top


----------



## IlegalRegal (Sep 12, 2007)

i missed it this week. Ill be out there next week to show some support. :biggrin:


----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)




----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)

TTT


----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)

TTT


----------



## 59drop (Jul 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by IlegalRegal_@Sep 4 2009, 10:20 AM~14980380
> *i missed it this week. Ill be out there next week to show some support. :biggrin:
> *


----------



## 59drop (Jul 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by UNIQUES77_@Sep 3 2009, 02:58 PM~14972545
> *Hip Hop the hibbity, to the hoppin, you don't stopa rockin to rockin to the big to the biggity beat, what you hear is not a test, i'ma rappin to the beat.
> 
> Simi paro, paro, paro, pinche chilito paro paro, I kisses her chi chitas, her nalgitas too  :biggrin:  Old school Bro, bring it old school.  :wow:
> *


  






:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)

TTT


----------



## BlvdBombs (Mar 23, 2009)

TTT





> _Originally posted by UNIQUES77_@Aug 12 2009, 11:50 PM~14753746
> *:biggrin:   What's up hente. In case you don't know EVERY WEDNEDAY @ 5pm till 9pm we all meet up just to kick it and chop it up. We have on adverage about 10 to 15 cars that are regulars, but it's summer hente, break up the week , wash that lowrider and bring it out and hang with us. Calling all Clubs lets support this WEDNESDAY tradition. Many people pull over to see the rides, with your support we can make this a great mid week event. SHOW and SHINE.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## streetrider (Jan 26, 2006)




----------



## Capital City Ent. (Apr 28, 2009)




----------



## MODHOPPER (Nov 3, 2004)




----------



## Capital City Ent. (Apr 28, 2009)

:biggrin: TTT
http://www.youtube.com/wavesacramento#play...s/1/F4XAHjh39EA


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)




----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)

TTT


----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)

TTT


----------



## djspydaz (Feb 11, 2008)

tomorrow


----------



## BLVD BOMBS 48 (Aug 31, 2009)

:biggrin: 


> _Originally posted by BlvdBombs_@Sep 5 2009, 03:55 PM~14990503
> *TTT
> *


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## rhr26 (Mar 3, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

i will see you brothers out there tomarrow


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR LUXURIOUS_@Sep 8 2009, 05:25 PM~15018319
> *i will see you brothers out there tomarrow
> *


X2


----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)

TTT


----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## 59drop (Jul 12, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)

Wash them rides, and take a cruise out to Mi Rachito today, let's all get warmed up for this week-ends Viejitos Show. Calling all Clubs, Solos, and bikes. Let's all try and make it, let's break up this week. :biggrin:


----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)

TONIGHT BROTHERS :biggrin:


----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by UNIQUES77_@Sep 9 2009, 01:22 PM~15028278
> *Wash them rides, and take a cruise out to Mi Rachito today, let's all get warmed up for this week-ends Viejitos Show. Calling all Clubs, Solos, and bikes. Let's all try and make it, let's break up this week.  :biggrin:
> *



Sounds good!!

Super Burrito's on you Tommy? :biggrin: :biggrin: 
Just kidding Bro.


----------



## BLVD BOMBS 48 (Aug 31, 2009)

:h5:


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

gonna leave in a few :biggrin:


----------



## maddhoppr (Apr 17, 2005)

hey there... im a solo rider im gonnago check it out...lask weekend was off the hook lets keep it going!


----------



## normie_pheeny (Aug 24, 2003)




----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

next week we gonna meet up to go to the one in santa clara first off of scott and el camino and then back to east side. its a hot rod show and shine but they love the lowriders :biggrin:


----------



## djspydaz (Feb 11, 2008)

sup san jose....went out to mi ranchito again tonight. nice meeting all you guys again. met a few members from luxurious, antiguos, dukes, and sola riders out there. i took some pics, i'm uploading them now, they'll be up in a few minutes :biggrin:


----------



## djspydaz (Feb 11, 2008)

pics from this evening.....


----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)

TTT


----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)

ttt


----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)

TTT


----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)

TTT


----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)

TTT


----------



## djspydaz (Feb 11, 2008)

damn, i just saw on the news that the goodwill store a couple doors from mi ranchito burnt down to the ground. that's sad. it said the goodwill on alum rock ave....so i assume it's this one.


----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)

ttt


----------



## CADDY CREW (Jun 21, 2009)

WAS THERE LAST WEEK. PRETTY DOPE :thumbsup: :roflmao: :thumbsup: KEEPIN IT LIVE IN SAN JO


----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)

TTT Come on Back Caddy Crew :biggrin:


----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)

TTT for Tomorrow :biggrin:


----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)

Time to clean off those rides, and take a cruise down to Mi Rachito today. Come chop it up with us. Everyone is welcome. :biggrin:


----------



## maddhoppr (Apr 17, 2005)

i thought the meet was gonna be at the one in santa clara???? i mean im down for waht ever just let me know where at


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by djspydaz_@Sep 14 2009, 05:49 PM~15080310
> *damn, i just saw on the news that the goodwill store a couple doors from mi ranchito burnt down to the ground.  that's sad.  it said the goodwill on alum rock ave....so i assume it's this one.
> *


yup thats the one. i was trippen when i saw that it had been turned into a goodwill the other day. now its not even there


----------



## BLVD BOMBS 48 (Aug 31, 2009)

Alum rock . . :biggrin:


----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)

Alum Rock....


----------



## maddhoppr (Apr 17, 2005)

alum rock it is....ill be there...


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by maddhoppr_@Sep 16 2009, 02:23 PM~15100141
> *alum rock it is....ill be there...
> *


x2


----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)

TTT


----------



## normie_pheeny (Aug 24, 2003)




----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

WTH?? 
Where was eveyone @   








408 RYDERS WAS THERE LIKE ALWAYS REPPIN AND PUTTING IN DOWN....


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SJ ALLDAY_@Sep 16 2009, 08:49 PM~15104498
> *WTH??
> Where was eveyone @
> 408 RYDERS WAS THERE LIKE ALWAYS REPPIN AND PUTTING IN DOWN....
> ...


DID YOU HAVE THAT DAMN HAT OFF CURT :0


----------



## maddhoppr (Apr 17, 2005)

i was there... lol... anyways just wanted to say it was fun out there had lots of fun...it was good talking to some people and meeting new folks... thanks to eli and his wife and his bro and jimmy (THE 49ER REGAL) my wife and i had lots of fun... thanks and see ya guys next wed.


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Uniques83_@Sep 16 2009, 10:01 PM~15104651
> *DID YOU HAVE THAT DAMN HAT OFF CURT :0
> *



nO HOMES. I didn’t homes! Straight from work Vato Loco! :0


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by maddhoppr_@Sep 16 2009, 11:17 PM~15105205
> *i was there... lol... anyways just wanted to say it was fun out there had lots of fun...it was good talking to some people and meeting new  folks... thanks to eli and his wife  and his bro and jimmy (THE 49ER REGAL) my wife and i had lots of fun... thanks and see ya guys next wed.
> *



Nice 68 bro!


----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)

Props to the 408 Ryders, who came out in force. If it wasn't for them we would have only had a mere 7 cars.  I don't know what to say, besides I've been trying to get this BREAK UP THE WEEK event going for quite sometime. I call all clubs, and only the regulars show. BLVD Bombs, Uniques, Alum Rock Cruisers, Road Oldies, and a few others and that's it. I know it's during the week, but nothing breaks up that week like cruising, and hanging with friends. Let's try again next wednesday, and see what happens. Again Special thanks to the 408 Ryders for making it out, with those killer rides, and all others who attend regularly.


----------



## maddhoppr (Apr 17, 2005)

thanks bro.... i just picked it up like 2 weeks ago.... gonna fix her up in the winter time and have her ready for the spring/summer time and have some fun!


----------



## mr.duke (Oct 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by UNIQUES77_@Sep 17 2009, 01:25 PM~15109410
> *Props to the 408 Ryders, who came out in force. If it wasn't for them we would have only had a mere 7 cars.    I don't know what to say, besides I've been trying to get this BREAK UP THE WEEK event going for quite sometime. I call all clubs, and only the regulars show. BLVD Bombs, Uniques, Alum Rock Cruisers, Road Oldies, and a few others and that's it. I know it's during the week, but nothing breaks up that week like cruising, and hanging with friends. Let's try again next wednesday, and see what happens. Again Special thanks to the 408 Ryders for making it out, with those killer rides, and all others who attend regularly.
> *


LOOKING FORWARD TO THE NEXT ONE COULD NOT MAKE THIS ONE DUE TO THE FACT FAMILY CAME FROM OUT OF TOWN LOOKING GOOD OUT THERE ALL OF THE CLUB'S IT'S GREAT TO BE WHERE WE ALL LIKE TO KICK IT ON A WENDSDAY THANK'S TO BUZZ :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)

Buzz is the one who started this many years ago. My hats off to him, and hope his health gets better. They drove him by yesterday, and he gave us a thumbs up.


----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)

TTT


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by UNIQUES77_@Sep 17 2009, 01:25 PM~15109410
> *Props to the 408 Ryders, who came out in force. If it wasn't for them we would have only had a mere 7 cars.    I don't know what to say, besides I've been trying to get this BREAK UP THE WEEK event going for quite sometime. I call all clubs, and only the regulars show. BLVD Bombs, Uniques, Alum Rock Cruisers, Road Oldies, and a few others and that's it. I know it's during the week, but nothing breaks up that week like cruising, and hanging with friends. Let's try again next wednesday, and see what happens. Again Special thanks to the 408 Ryders for making it out, with those killer rides, and all others who attend regularly.
> *


Anytime homie. Were always down to roll & chill. BUT one thing I learned is you can make any one come out and Repp! They gotta have that drive to do it their self!! You can only do so much!

Wass up with that spot! Took about 20 minutes to get a dame taco! And they don’t serve man sodas


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by maddhoppr_@Sep 17 2009, 05:51 PM~15111747
> *thanks bro.... i just picked it up like 2 weeks ago.... gonna fix her up in the winter time and have her ready for the spring/summer time  and have some fun!
> *


X1960!


----------



## 59drop (Jul 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SJ ALLDAY_@Sep 18 2009, 03:47 PM~15121261
> *Anytime homie. Were always down to roll & chill. BUT one thing I learned is you can make any one come out and Repp! They gotta have that drive to do it their self!! You can only do so much!
> 
> Wass up with that spot! Took about 20 minutes to get a dame taco! And they don’t serve man sodas
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: MOUNTAIN MIKES HAS MAN SODAS BRO


----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)

Hell yeah Mountain Mikes does have man sodas, I couldn't finsih mine. I left mine on the side of the building Bro.


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by UNIQUES77_@Sep 18 2009, 05:10 PM~15121482
> *Hell yeah Mountain Mikes does have man sodas, I couldn't finsih mine. I left mine on the side of the building Bro.
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 59drop (Jul 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by UNIQUES77_@Sep 18 2009, 04:10 PM~15121482
> *Hell yeah Mountain Mikes does have man sodas, I couldn't finsih mine. I left mine on the side of the building Bro.
> 
> 
> ...


HAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHA
:biggrin: TOO FUNNY :biggrin:


----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)

TTT


----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Outlaw66 (Mar 23, 2009)

AZTEC CREATIONS WILL BE THERE!!!!


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 59drop_@Sep 18 2009, 04:02 PM~15121411
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: MOUNTAIN MIKES HAS MAN SODAS BRO
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)

TTT


----------



## maddhoppr (Apr 17, 2005)

cant wait...!!!!!


----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)

TTT


----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)

TTT


----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)

TTT


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Outlaw66_@Sep 19 2009, 02:16 PM~15127567
> *
> AZTEC CREATIONS WILL BE THERE!!!!
> *



:0

Man soda time


----------



## Outlaw66 (Mar 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SJ ALLDAY_@Sep 21 2009, 03:19 PM~15143558
> *:0
> 
> Man soda time
> *



:yes: :yes: :h5: 

That's right carnal

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)

:biggrin: :buttkick:


----------



## maddhoppr (Apr 17, 2005)

sorry guys.... wont be able to make it wed night. leaving to reno for street vibrations and my wedding anniversary so see ya guys till next week


----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)

Have a great time Maddhoppr, catch you next week. :biggrin:


----------



## maddhoppr (Apr 17, 2005)

THANKS BRO... ILL BE THERE FO' SHO...LOL


----------



## djspydaz (Feb 11, 2008)

imma be there too this wednesday! didn't make it out last week...swamped with work :uh:


----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)

TTT


----------



## dmiraz64 (Sep 14, 2009)

TTT


----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)

TTT


----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)

ttt


----------



## 59drop (Jul 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Outlaw66+Sep 19 2009, 02:16 PM~15127567-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 hno: hno: hno: NO MAN SODAS FOR ME :nono: I'M ON CALL :angry: 































OK MAYBE JUST ONE......OR TWO :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)

Hoep to see all you vato's out there, hell it's nice outside. later brothern. :biggrin:


----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)

TTT Tonight if you guys can make it. :biggrin:


----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)

ttt


----------



## dmiraz64 (Sep 14, 2009)

TTT

Aqua 64 Chevy Impala, remember the first guy at BLVD NIGHT


----------



## BlvdBombs (Mar 23, 2009)

TTT




> _Originally posted by UNIQUES77_@Aug 12 2009, 11:50 PM~14753746
> *:biggrin:   What's up hente. In case you don't know EVERY WEDNEDAY @ 5pm till 9pm we all meet up just to kick it and chop it up. We have on adverage about 10 to 15 cars that are regulars, but it's summer hente, break up the week , wash that lowrider and bring it out and hang with us. Calling all Clubs lets support this WEDNESDAY tradition. Many people pull over to see the rides, with your support we can make this a great mid week event. SHOW and SHINE.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## djspydaz (Feb 11, 2008)

good seeing everyone out there this evening. definitely had way more cars than the other few times i went. let's keep it going!


----------



## maddhoppr (Apr 17, 2005)

anybody got pics... i missed it tonight... on my way to reno for street vibrations...


----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)

Thanks to all that attended. I will be taking photo's next week. :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by UNIQUES77_@Sep 24 2009, 12:53 PM~15175789
> *Thanks to all that attended. I will be taking photo's next week.  :biggrin:
> *


thats funny so will I :biggrin:


----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)

TTT


----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)

ttt


----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)

TTT


----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)

TTT


----------



## CADDY CREW (Jun 21, 2009)

CADDY CREW WILL BE THERE TONIGHT, @ LEAST 4 MEMBERS. :roflmao: :thumbsup: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## 59drop (Jul 12, 2004)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## maddhoppr (Apr 17, 2005)

ill be there too! nice day to take car out for a ride.... just finish washing it!!


----------



## CADDY CREW (Jun 21, 2009)

WASN'T REALY CRACKIN LAST NIGHT, BUT THE FOOD WAS GOOD :thumbsup: LETS DO IT BIG NEXT WEEK OR EVEN THIS WEEKEND :thumbsup: KEEP IT LIVE IN SAN JO.


----------



## maddhoppr (Apr 17, 2005)

im down.... i was there last night it was kool chilln there enjoyn the night and talking to some friends and meet new people...


----------



## djspydaz (Feb 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CADDY CREW+Oct 1 2009, 04:43 PM~15243156-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wasss good bro. good seeing you julio...and juan and your lady out there last night. it was chill kickin' it with you guys. sick tat you got too! what's next with the '68? i mentioned you guys going to sd next month to my car club today...you guys are more than welcomed. hopefully we still got our lowrider nights still going on by then...


----------



## maddhoppr (Apr 17, 2005)

hey there kurt.... no problem.... im gonna start taking apart soon...not sure were to start but i will... ya hopefully u guys still doing in sd when we go down there.. ill keep u posted thanks bro....


----------



## CADDY CREW (Jun 21, 2009)

whud up san jo lowriders? is it gonna be crackin this week?, caddy crew will be out there puttin it down 4 san jo. :thumbsup:


----------



## maddhoppr (Apr 17, 2005)

who going tonight? nice day to take the car out for a cruise....


----------



## djspydaz (Feb 11, 2008)

did anyone roll out here tonight? i was gonna go, but then i ended up having dinner with my supervisors at work. my fault :angry:  

post pics if anyone has them. thanks...


----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)

I've been sick Bro. Next week. :uh:


----------



## CADDY CREW (Jun 21, 2009)

HAD A GREAT TIME :thumbsup: HOPE 2 DO IT AGAIN NEXT WEEK.


CADDY CREW ALL DAY, EVERY DAY. AND WE DONT STOP. :nicoderm:


----------



## maddhoppr (Apr 17, 2005)

nah.. i didnt get to go either.... some stuff came up too.... next week!!!!!


----------



## dmiraz64 (Sep 14, 2009)




----------



## Patróns Car Club (Apr 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CADDY CREW_@Oct 7 2009, 09:29 PM~15299393
> *HAD A GREAT TIME :thumbsup: HOPE 2 DO IT AGAIN NEXT WEEK.
> CADDY CREW ALL DAY, EVERY DAY. AND WE DONT STOP. :nicoderm:
> *


Guys where looking good out there


----------



## CADDY CREW (Jun 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Patróns Car Club_@Oct 8 2009, 10:47 AM~15302634
> *Guys where looking good out there
> *


 THANX HOMIES, KEEPIN IT LIVE IN SAN JO. WILL YOU GUYS BE OUT THERE NEXT WEEK? :nicoderm:


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## Patróns Car Club (Apr 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CADDY CREW_@Oct 8 2009, 08:06 PM~15308174
> *THANX HOMIES,  KEEPIN IT LIVE IN SAN JO.  WILL YOU GUYS BE OUT THERE NEXT WEEK? :nicoderm:
> *


----------



## CADDY CREW (Jun 21, 2009)

IS ANY ONE GONNA BE OUT THERE 2NITE? :scrutinize: :nicoderm:


----------



## maddhoppr (Apr 17, 2005)

ill be out there if the weather keeps up....


----------



## maddhoppr (Apr 17, 2005)

anybody going out there tomorow?


----------



## 1WIKD79 (Apr 15, 2009)

yes.......... :biggrin:


----------



## djspydaz (Feb 11, 2008)

imma roll by....check it out. hopefully some rides will be out. :biggrin:


----------



## maddhoppr (Apr 17, 2005)

KOO... ILL BE OUT THERE TOO... SEE YA GUYS IN A FEW...


----------



## djspydaz (Feb 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by maddhoppr_@Oct 21 2009, 02:12 PM~15425140
> *KOO... ILL BE  OUT THERE TOO... SEE YA GUYS IN A FEW...
> *


see ya there bro....


----------



## djspydaz (Feb 11, 2008)

here's some pics i took from today.....


----------



## sixo (May 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by djspydaz_@Oct 21 2009, 09:59 PM~15430164
> *here's some pics i took from today.....
> 
> 
> ...


is that... denzel washington?
hahaha, nice meetin ya kurt. good pics too :thumbsup:


----------



## maddhoppr (Apr 17, 2005)

just got back... it was fun seeing all you out there again...had lots of fun... thanks kurt for the picts... see ya guys next week!


----------



## djspydaz (Feb 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sixo+Oct 21 2009, 09:09 PM~15430276-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


x2 

always fun kickin' it with you, your wife, your wife's nephew, and juan. imma try to make it out next wednesday!


----------



## mr.duke (Oct 27, 2006)

WHO'S STILL DOWN AND STILL WANT'S TO HANG OUT ON WENDSDAY'S UNTILL THE WEATHER GET'S BAD? WE COULD DO THIS ALL YEAR ROUND FOR WHO EVER WANT'S. WE ARE DOWN HOW ABOUT YOU? :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## maddhoppr (Apr 17, 2005)

im down to go... ill be out there tomorow!


----------



## normie_pheeny (Aug 24, 2003)




----------



## CADDY CREW (Jun 21, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------

